# Claude Le Jeune



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Claude Le Jeune (1528 to 1530 - buried 26 September 1600) was a Franco-Flemish composer of the late Renaissance. He was the primary representative of the musical movement known as musique mesurée, and a significant composer of the "Parisian" chanson, the predominant secular form in France in the latter half of the 16th century. His fame was widespread in Europe, and he ranks as one of the most influential composers of the time.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I have 2 Cds of music by this relatively unknown composer and they are positively glowing jewels in my collection. Both performed by the Huelgas Ensemble who rarely release a poor CD.

Highly recommended


----------

